# Kids



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone is planning to introduce a kid to turkey hunting this year. I myself have a 9yr old granddaughter who has been after me to teach her about hunting since she was 3. I took her on her first deer hunt last fall, didn't get anything but she can't wait to try again. She is very pumped about going with me for spring turkey. I can't wait to take her and hope I can bag one with her there. Just wondering if anyone else was going totake a kid.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The local Game Warden stopped in awhile back and asked if I could "guide" some youths hunting for turkeys this spring. I said yes. It is a youth hunt on at a park near my home town. They are opening it up to youths that have never hunted before and are trying to get them involved. I think this will be a great oppurtunity to teach some of these youths the joy of being in the turkey woods! i think I am more excited about this than my own trips that I have planned.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

This is the first spring season my youngest can carry a gun. Last spring was the first year for my oldest. The look his face was priceless when a jake come running into the decoys, he didnt even shot he was so excited. This year with both of them out with me will be something even if we dont get anything, just being out there with toms gobbling like hell and seeing the boys get wide-eyed. You gotta love hunting with kids, its almost like your doing it for the first time again with all the excitment. Good luck to you and your granddaughter.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

She is still a little small (size) to handle the loads ( haven't been able to work with her and shotguns. We will still have fun, let you how it goes.
Good luck to you and yours both of you  :beer:


----------



## yellar (Nov 26, 2004)

Last year we took out 9yr. old daughter out, she loved it except for the woodticks. She didn't get her turkey they were out of range, but she enjoyed watching them come in. This year hopefully is better for her, I don't care so much if I get my turkey I just want to see her get hers!!


----------



## oatsboy (Mar 29, 2005)

april 22 23 i will have my 12 and 14 year old daughter's out for the early youth hunt here ,second year for the oldest first time for the youngest.if we have half the fun that we had in the goose blind last september it will be worth the headache the mrs and i have had since christmas when they started practicing on their new calls.


----------

